# Elliott, si prepara dossier contro FPF.



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2019)

Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.

Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.

Il Milan ha la sensazione che la UEFA abbia preso di mira il club. La società non ha per niente gradito la lettera di ammenda ricevuta dopo l'acquisto di Paquetà.
Elliott si sta dunque preparando a ogni evenienza per battagliare l'UEFA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2019)

Probabilmente le parole di Boban hanno avuto una tempistica concordata con Milan e altre squadre interessate.


----------



## Casnop (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...


Dopo Losanna, Lussemburgo (CGUE) e Strasburgo (CEDU). Bene, ma scordiamoci arbitraggi equi nelle Coppe.


----------



## IlMusagete (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



In questi anni abbiamo avuto in mano più dossier che punti in campionato..


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



Facciamo crollare sto carrozzone marcio fino al midollo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Gennaio 2019)

I Singer se li mettono in tasca quei pagliacci della Uefa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



Direi che non c’é molta alternativa a costringere la UEFA a revisionare pesantemente il FPF.

Gli elementi per denunciare l’eufa per violazione delle regole anti-concorrenza ci sono tutte.
É innegabile come il FPF cosí come concepito blocca i nuovi soggetti che vogliono investire per concorrere e se questa non é una violazione dell’anti-trust non so cosa lo sia.

La soluzione é una applicazione estensiva del VA, con il quale un soggetto che vuole investire, fornendo apposite garanzie, possa investire andando in deficit per poi rientrare delle perdite nel medio-lungo periodo (5-10 anni).


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Gennaio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dopo Losanna, Lussemburgo (CGUE) e Strasburgo (CEDU). Bene, ma scordiamoci arbitraggi equi nelle Coppe.



Casnop, poiché credo tu abbia più o meno la mia età ed abbia quindi vissuto in presa diretta gli anni ruggenti del primo Berlusconi (l'uomo che detesto di più al mondo, ma genio assoluto in quegli anni, di fatto il creatore del calcio moderno, della Champions League, dei diritti televisivi, delle rose larghe, etc.), ricorderai che l'allora Presidente dell'uefa Jaques Georges, vecchio parruccone, avversava l'idea berlusconiana di un nuovo format della Coppa Campioni (che poi il successore Johansson avrebbe implementato pochissimi anni dopo), e come conseguenza nella stagione 1988/89 ci sorbimmo due gol dentro di un metro e mezzo non concessi (Stella Rossa e Werder Brema), e un fuorigioco di Gullit a Madrid quando il pallone passato da Donadoni proveniva da tre o quattro metri davanti all'olandese invece che dietro...

Temo però che Elliot (o il Berlusconi invecchiato di trent'anni, a essere malevoli) non abbia nè voglia nè competenze per essere "più forte dell'invidia, della sfortuna e dell'ingiustizia"...


----------



## Ciora (5 Gennaio 2019)

Ah Elliott. Ne ho sentito parlare. Quelli che hanno mandato in fallimento una nazione.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Queste cose mi gasano 
In qualche modo possiamo fare la voce grossa, poi non so come andrà a finire, ma solo il fatto di avere una società che ha il coraggio/potere di fare certe cose mostra che non siamo spariti e che vogliamo emergere


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Quanto godo


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Gennaio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ah Elliott. Ne ho sentito parlare. Quelli che hanno mandato in fallimento una nazione.



Quando erano in ballo miliardi di dollari. Il Milan è un business da pochi spiccioli, che non gestiscono nemmeno direttamente visto che fanno da schermo per il reale investitore (continuo a dirlo e ripeterlo, a costo di fare la figura del matto), al quale "investitore" del Milan non frega un fico secco da anni, come ben sappiamo. 
Gli interessi di Elliot in Italia sono ben altri, al massimo possono usare il Milan come un quadro appeso nel salone di casa da mostrare agli ospiti. Tanto il nome rimane, che poi in squadra vi sia Cristiano Ronaldo o Musacchio, che cambia?


----------



## David Drills (5 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Direi che non c’é molta alternativa a costringere la UEFA a revisionare pesantemente il FPF.
> 
> Gli elementi per denunciare l’eufa per violazione delle regole anti-concorrenza ci sono tutte.
> É innegabile come il FPF cosí come concepito blocca i nuovi soggetti che vogliono investire per concorrere e se questa non é una violazione dell’anti-trust non so cosa lo sia.
> ...


Secondo me non è vero quello che dici, lo strumento che serve per investire si chiama Volountary Agreement ed è funzionata sempre benissimo con società serie.

Il nostro problema attuale è che abbiamo avuto 2 cambi di proprietà in 2 anni. E' chiaro, anzi lapalissiano, che non puoi concedere 2 VA uno dietro l'altro, perchè altrimenti rendi legale fare cambi di proprietà fittizi in serie per sforare i limiti. Ovvero: io, tu e Pitermilanista ci mettiamo d'accordo, il primo anno piazzo 200 milioni io con il VA, il secondo piazzi 200 milioni tu, e il terzo 200 milioni lui. Totale, 600 milioni. E' chiaro che non può essere legale una cosa del genere!

Se invece la polemica è sulla non possibilità di mettere dentro 600 milioni, è ancora più sbagliata secondo me. Prendi una società "seria" che da anni fa i compiti a casa e si è presa il predominio nazionale. Pensa a noi tra 10 anni, per esempio. Arriva un arabo od un cinese che investe 1 miliardo di euro sull'unghia comprandosi che ne so, il Sassuolo, e si compra i Messi e i Ronaldo del futuro. Come la prenderesti tu milanista? La prenderesti nel c..0, te lo dico io


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è vero quello che dici, lo strumento che serve per investire si chiama Volountary Agreement ed è funzionata sempre benissimo con società serie.
> 
> Il nostro problema attuale è che abbiamo avuto 2 cambi di proprietà in 2 anni. E' chiaro, anzi lapalissiano, che non puoi concedere 2 VA uno dietro l'altro, perchè altrimenti rendi legale fare cambi di proprietà fittizi in serie per sforare i limiti. Ovvero: io, tu e Pitermilanista ci mettiamo d'accordo, il primo anno piazzo 200 milioni io con il VA, il secondo piazzi 200 milioni tu, e il terzo 200 milioni lui. Totale, 600 milioni. E' chiaro che non può essere legale una cosa del genere!
> 
> Se invece la polemica è sulla non possibilità di mettere dentro 600 milioni, è ancora più sbagliata secondo me. Prendi una società "seria" che da anni fa i compiti a casa e si è presa il predominio nazionale. Pensa a noi tra 10 anni, per esempio. Arriva un arabo od un cinese che investe 1 miliardo di euro sull'unghia comprandosi che ne so, il Sassuolo, e si compra i Messi e i Ronaldo del futuro. Come la prenderesti tu milanista? La prenderesti nel c..0, te lo dico io



Il VA non è mai stato concesso a nessuno. L'unica società che lo ha chiesto è stato il Milan dei cinesi ed è stato rifiutato. Il VA esiste solo sulla carta


----------



## LukeLike (5 Gennaio 2019)

Spero solo che non si vada troppo per le lunghe, altrimenti nel frattempo rimaniamo immobili...


----------



## Sotiris (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



Maddai..passavo da tifoso del cinese quando attaccavo la UEFA a gennaio in quanto il FPF del tutto avulso dalle normative sulla libera concorrenza. Bene così Elliott. Tutto il mio appoggio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è vero quello che dici, lo strumento che serve per investire si chiama Volountary Agreement ed è funzionata sempre benissimo con società serie.
> 
> Il nostro problema attuale è che abbiamo avuto 2 cambi di proprietà in 2 anni. E' chiaro, anzi lapalissiano, che non puoi concedere 2 VA uno dietro l'altro, perchè altrimenti rendi legale fare cambi di proprietà fittizi in serie per sforare i limiti. Ovvero: io, tu e Pitermilanista ci mettiamo d'accordo, il primo anno piazzo 200 milioni io con il VA, il secondo piazzi 200 milioni tu, e il terzo 200 milioni lui. Totale, 600 milioni. E' chiaro che non può essere legale una cosa del genere!
> 
> Se invece la polemica è sulla non possibilità di mettere dentro 600 milioni, è ancora più sbagliata secondo me. Prendi una società "seria" che da anni fa i compiti a casa e si è presa il predominio nazionale. Pensa a noi tra 10 anni, per esempio. Arriva un arabo od un cinese che investe 1 miliardo di euro sull'unghia comprandosi che ne so, il Sassuolo, e si compra i Messi e i Ronaldo del futuro. Come la prenderesti tu milanista? La prenderesti nel c..0, te lo dico io



Ti rispondo.

Come vedi nel mio post, anche io sostengo che la soluzione sia un’applicazione estensiva del VA, ma con un periodo di rientro piú lungo. Al Milan il VA non é mai stato concesso. Va modificato e concesso.

Riguardo alla tua considerazione sul sceicco e il Sassuolo, condivido le tue perplessitá, infatti per questo motivo la concessione degli investimenti va fatta sotto regime di VA esteso. Alla fine anche lo sceicco deve trovare lkequilibrio di bilancio o é fuori. Se dopo 5-10 anni é in grado di avere Messi e Ronaldo in squadra nel Sassuolo e andare in pari senza sponsorizzazioni fittizie e trucchetti, bravo lui, altrimenti é costretto a smontare il giochetto, pagare la penale e rientrare nei ranghi.
Direi che basterebbe questo per scoraggiare tale approccio.
Gli investimenti a breve li può fare la proprietá, ma l’equilibrio nel lungo periodo deve essere garantito dai ricavi dai tifosi.


----------



## Maximo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ah Elliott. Ne ho sentito parlare. Quelli che hanno mandato in fallimento una nazione.



Si infatti, penso che Elliott sia abituata a ben altri contenziosi.
I Singer non si fanno certo intimorire da quattro buffoni di Nyon, e peraltro hanno anche in mano le carte giuste per metterli in ginocchio.


----------



## David Drills (5 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il VA non è mai stato concesso a nessuno. L'unica società che lo ha chiesto è stato il Milan dei cinesi ed è stato rifiutato. Il VA esiste solo sulla carta


Va bene, chiamalo Settlement, il concetto è uguale, cambia solo chi propone l'agreement (società o UEFA).


----------



## David Drills (5 Gennaio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Maddai..passavo da tifoso del cinese quando attaccavo la UEFA a gennaio in quanto il FPF del tutto avulso dalle normative sulla libera concorrenza. Bene così Elliott. Tutto il mio appoggio.


Penso che sia la prima volta che non mi trovi d'accordo 

Parli così solo perchè sei in mano ad Elliot, se fossi in mano a qualcun altro e non avessi soldi da buttare, o se avessi dei conti in ordine ed una rosa di prima fascia champions, il FPF sarebbe fantastico per tutti noi.


----------



## bmb (5 Gennaio 2019)

I parrucconi corrotti devono tenere a mente che il Sig.Elliott, se vuole, la UEFA se la compra.


----------



## David Drills (5 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo.
> 
> Come vedi nel mio post, anche io sostengo che la soluzione sia un’applicazione estensiva del VA, ma con un periodo di rientro piú lungo. Al Milan il VA non é mai stato concesso. Va modificato e concesso.
> 
> ...


Esatto, ma oggi come oggi come puoi concedere un VA da 600 milioni al Milan o al Sassuolo o all'Atalanta? E' un atto di fede, non prendiamoci in giro. Dire che in 5 anni (10 anni o quello che vogliamo) andiamo in pari di un investimento da 600 milioni con sponsor, marchio in Cina, qualificazioni champions, plusvalenze... Ma chi ci crede?

E' come se io, con la terza media, andassi in banca a chiedere 10 milioni di euro per aprire un'azienda di robotica. Mi prenderei solo delle pernacchie, giustamente.


----------



## David Drills (5 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## Casnop (5 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Casnop, poiché credo tu abbia più o meno la mia età ed abbia quindi vissuto in presa diretta gli anni ruggenti del primo Berlusconi (l'uomo che detesto di più al mondo, ma genio assoluto in quegli anni, di fatto il creatore del calcio moderno, della Champions League, dei diritti televisivi, delle rose larghe, etc.), ricorderai che l'allora Presidente dell'uefa Jaques Georges, vecchio parruccone, avversava l'idea berlusconiana di un nuovo format della Coppa Campioni (che poi il successore Johansson avrebbe implementato pochissimi anni dopo), e come conseguenza nella stagione 1988/89 ci sorbimmo due gol dentro di un metro e mezzo non concessi (Stella Rossa e Werder Brema), e un fuorigioco di Gullit a Madrid quando il pallone passato da Donadoni proveniva da tre o quattro metri davanti all'olandese invece che dietro...
> 
> Temo però che Elliot (o il Berlusconi invecchiato di trent'anni, a essere malevoli) non abbia nè voglia nè competenze per essere "più forte dell'invidia, della sfortuna e dell'ingiustizia"...


Ricordo perfettamente, Piter, quei meravigliosi momenti di calcio, tra Pauly e Rosa Dos Santos. Da allora, ci differenziano due cose: l'assenza, allora, di una cornice coattiva come il Fair Play Finanziario, costruita per reprimere da dentro istanze eterodosse (banditesche, ad essere precisi, ma quanto piaceva allora quel look ai tifosi rossoneri, meno agli altri) come quella del Berlusconi dell'epoca; la presenza, in Paul Singer, di una mentalità assai poco outsider, che in altri tempi si sarebbe detta riformistica, che, in un board di una grande compagnia come in un ente federale calcistico, induce come preferibile per il nostro avvocato newyorkese l'entrare in un contesto normativo per smontarlo pezzo dopo pezzo, a suon di citazioni e ricorsi, sino allo sfinimento del cda o del burocrate di turno. Ripeto, prepariamoci a questo, mettendo in conto, purtroppo, un Pauly o un Rosa (Eriksson o Bastien sono solo i primi della galleria) pressoché costantemente nei nostri infrasettimanali europei.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2019)

Elliot può vincere la battaglia da solo, completamente, figuriamoci con diversi alleati importanti, che ci sono: molti club (anche italiani) e la FIFA (occhi alle parole di Boban). Il FPF è una pagliacciata. Abbiamo il diritto di spendere


----------



## Aron (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...




Per coerenza, se vogliono fare la voce grossa con l'UEFA allora che la facciano anche sul mercato


----------



## Zenos (5 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> I parrucconi corrotti devono tenere a mente che il Sig.Elliott, se vuole, la UEFA se la compra.



E poi la fa fallire,così giusto per hobby.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



Eh ma no, tutta colpa di leo and co... e c è ancora gente che se la prende con la società... non possiamo manco spendere 35 milioni e c è gente che vorrebe giocatori da 40 mil in su... coerenza portaci via...


----------



## iceman. (5 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E poi la fa fallire,così giusto per hobby.



Speriamo.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2019)

Io una cosa mi continuo a chiedere, perchè mai la UEFA non abbia concesso al Milan il VA, ha tutto per poterlo avere il Milan, dalla storia, alla nuova proprietà. 

Eppure niente....si metterà in mezzo ad una guerra che francamente non so a chi faccia bene, ne al Milan ne all'UEFA stessa.


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Va bene, chiamalo Settlement, il concetto è uguale, cambia solo chi propone l'agreement (società o UEFA).



Cambia e non poco. Il Va é un accordo tra club e Uefa il SA é una sanzione data dall'uefa al club


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è vero quello che dici, lo strumento che serve per investire si chiama Volountary Agreement ed è funzionata sempre benissimo con società serie.
> 
> Il nostro problema attuale è che abbiamo avuto 2 cambi di proprietà in 2 anni. E' chiaro, anzi lapalissiano, che non puoi concedere 2 VA uno dietro l'altro, perchè altrimenti rendi legale fare cambi di proprietà fittizi in serie per sforare i limiti. Ovvero: io, tu e Pitermilanista ci mettiamo d'accordo, il primo anno piazzo 200 milioni io con il VA, il secondo piazzi 200 milioni tu, e il terzo 200 milioni lui. Totale, 600 milioni. E' chiaro che non può essere legale una cosa del genere!
> 
> Se invece la polemica è sulla non possibilità di mettere dentro 600 milioni, è ancora più sbagliata secondo me. Prendi una società "seria" che da anni fa i compiti a casa e si è presa il predominio nazionale. Pensa a noi tra 10 anni, per esempio. Arriva un arabo od un cinese che investe 1 miliardo di euro sull'unghia comprandosi che ne so, il Sassuolo, e si compra i Messi e i Ronaldo del futuro. Come la prenderesti tu milanista? La prenderesti nel c..0, te lo dico io



i limiti devono essere uguali per tutti e stop, eanche il monte ingaggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2019)

comunque fosse vero queste notizie mi gasano, perchè dopo anni avremo una società che ci tiene e vuole tornar su.
x vendere, ok, ma è già qualcosa

però ho un dubbio.... non capisco questo ostracismo della uefa. non ha logica. c'è qualcosa sotto


----------



## leviatano (5 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque fosse vero queste notizie mi gasano, perchè dopo anni avremo una società che ci tiene e vuole tornar su.
> x vendere, ok, ma è già qualcosa
> 
> però ho un dubbio.... non capisco questo ostracismo della uefa. non ha logica. c'è qualcosa sotto



Perchè la uefa vuole mantenere lo status quo delle cose, tenendo in piedi le solite 8 squadre.

Solo che, fin quando può andar avanti una situazione così?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



sarebbe anche ora venisse distrutto questo sistema farlocco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Perchè la uefa vuole mantenere lo status quo delle cose, tenendo in piedi le solite 8 squadre.
> 
> Solo che, fin quando può andar avanti una situazione così?



una società come il milan fa parte di quelle 8, anzi fa parte di quelle 2 o 3.

io azzardo una cavolata... ci deve essere qualcuno a cui non piace che il milan torni su.. chi può essere???

potrebbe essere una certa squadra di carcerati a cui piace vincere facile?


----------



## leviatano (5 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una società come il milan fa parte di quelle 8, anzi fa parte di quelle 2 o 3.
> 
> io azzardo una cavolata... ci deve essere qualcuno a cui non piace che il milan torni su.. chi può essere???
> 
> potrebbe essere una certa squadra di carcerati a cui piace vincere facile?



la squadra di carcerati se vedete, in Italia lo comandano loro il mercato, e quindi lo dico da mo di comprare all'estero. non vogliono competizione, e se la vogliono è solo per loro tornaconto, chi si sta spartendo la fetta e cerca di farci amicizia, sono quelli dell'Inter, che già l'anno scorso hanno avuto favori arbitrali per entrare in Champions contro la Lazio, fateci caso pure agli errori di Spalletti quando incontro i gobbi.
Senza il potere di Berlusconi che si è deteriorato insieme a quello di Moratti, sono rimasti loro, e non si sono lasciati sfuggire questa occasione ghiotta di bloccare la crescita del calcio italiano e di tamponare il calcio milanese sponda Milan.
Basta operazioni con quella gente, non bisognerebbe comprargli manco le auto usate.
Il Milan se torna al suo splendore, defeca in testa agli equini zebrati per prestigio e trofei.
Ma io penso che già adesso a livello politico nel calcio si stia muovendo qualcosa.


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una società come il milan fa parte di quelle 8, anzi fa parte di quelle 2 o 3.
> 
> io azzardo una cavolata... ci deve essere qualcuno a cui non piace che il milan torni su.. chi può essere???
> 
> potrebbe essere una certa squadra di carcerati a cui piace vincere facile?



Beh visto il teatrino messo su con i cinesi è stato piuttosto facile rallentare il processo di cambiamento necessario, dalla proprietà al management, infatti ti hanno mandato Bonucci ben consci di poter fare affari e di riprenderselo un anno dopo, giocatore poi fatto capitano, come se loro anni prima ci avessero preso uno a caso e lo avessero fatto diventare capitano sulla fiducia e perché "grande campione".
Ora è un po' più difficile venire a tastare il terreno, non filtra più niente, dal mercato al resto, i dirigenti non parlano (gli UNICI, chiedete a Di Marzio) e l'operazione Bonucci-Higuain/Caldara non nuoceva a nessuno dal punto di vista economico.
Mutismo selezionato che io posso apprezzare se si pensa in grande, alla Uefa non so cosa freghi sinceramente, di sicuro la Uefa si sorregge sulle più forti e le più ricche, le squadre che contano, potete chiamarle 8, 7, 5, 4 quello che volete beh queste squadre tengono su tutto e si stanno mettendo in disparte, il Milan avrebbe il blasone e la forza economica per farne parte ma a che pro per le big di ora? il FpF nuoce giust'appunto quelle squadre di altissimo valore che sono rimaste indietro e stanno cercando di recuperare, se queste non possono spendere perché devono regolare i conti allora il divario sarà sempre simile o avvantaggerà chi sta davanti.
A noi converebbe metterci contro la Uefa (loro lo hanno fatto dentro e fuori dal campo) e tastare il terreno con un altro gruppetto di squadre, fare i basztardoni di turno e far crollare il sistema marcio e pilotato, quando le big si metteranno in proprio noi saremo dentro eccome anche perché almeno 18-20 squadre le devi trovare, non certo le 8 "sorelle".


----------



## Igniorante (5 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una società come il milan fa parte di quelle 8, anzi fa parte di quelle 2 o 3.
> 
> io azzardo una cavolata... ci deve essere qualcuno a cui non piace che il milan torni su.. chi può essere???
> 
> potrebbe essere una certa squadra di carcerati a cui piace vincere facile?



Veramente a me pare che finora ci abbiamo messo del nostro in ogni modo possibile, pur di sprofondare sempre più giù. 
I gobbi neanche ci considerano, e giustamente direi, per quanto mi pianga il cuore ammetterlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Veramente a me pare che finora ci abbiamo messo del nostro in ogni modo possibile, pur di sprofondare sempre più giù.
> I gobbi neanche ci considerano, e giustamente direi, per quanto mi pianga il cuore ammetterlo.



messo del nostro, ok, ma l'accanimento della uefa non lo capisco


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io una cosa mi continuo a chiedere, perchè mai la UEFA non abbia concesso al Milan il VA, ha tutto per poterlo avere il Milan, dalla storia, alla nuova proprietà.
> 
> Eppure niente....si metterà in mezzo ad una guerra che francamente non so a chi faccia bene, ne al Milan ne all'UEFA stessa.



Ma non capisco nemmeno se l'abbiamo chiesto... mi sembra di no... ma non so nemmeno se lo potevamo richiedere visto che ce lo avevano negato una prima volta con i cinesi-interisti.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport sta per iniziare una durissima battaglia legale tra Elliott e UEFA.
> 
> Qualora il secondo ricorso al TAS non dovesse dare ragione ai rossoneri, il gruppo di Singer starebbe preparando un dossier interamente focalizzato sul Fair Play Finanzario, per condannare in modo pubblico il sistema che non favorirebbe la libera concorrenza.
> 
> ...



Sono contento se inizia una guerra, e sono contento perché so che Elliott non la perderà. L'idea stessa che il fondo voglia "smascherare" il FPF pubblicamente vi fa già capire come Singer stia di fatto già ora minacciando la UEFA... e lo fa semplicemente facendo uscire una notizia ad hoc sui giornali...


----------



## Devil man (6 Gennaio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sono contento se inizia una guerra, e sono contento perché so che Elliott non la perderà. L'idea stessa che il fondo voglia "smascherare" il FPF pubblicamente vi fa già capire come Singer stia di fatto già ora minacciando la UEFA... e lo fa semplicemente facendo uscire una notizia ad hoc sui giornali...



Possiamo pure vincerla ma poi avremmo contro tutti gli arbitri della UEFA


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Possiamo pure vincerla ma poi avremmo contro tutti gli arbitri della UEFA



Li abbiamo già contro. 
Oramai se ne fregano pure di farsi beccare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io una cosa mi continuo a chiedere, perchè mai la UEFA non abbia concesso al Milan il VA, ha tutto per poterlo avere il Milan, dalla storia, alla nuova proprietà.
> 
> Eppure niente....si metterà in mezzo ad una guerra che francamente non so a chi faccia bene, ne al Milan ne all'UEFA stessa.


Perché la concessione del VA è a discrezionalità della UEFA e laddove non esistono regole certe bensì interpretazioni gli organi sono soggetti a pressioni esterne che determinano scorrettezze e torti.
È evidente che la UEFA avesse e abbia tuttora il dente avvelenato col Milan, secondo me se gli portavi i soldi in contanti del rifinanziamento ti dicevano che non li accettavano perché erano in euro anziché dollari. Dovevano trovare a tutti i costi qualcosa per poter sanzionare il Milan.


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Gennaio 2019)

singer distruggili !


----------



## fra29 (6 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una società come il milan fa parte di quelle 8, anzi fa parte di quelle 2 o 3.
> 
> io azzardo una cavolata... ci deve essere qualcuno a cui non piace che il milan torni su.. chi può essere???
> 
> potrebbe essere una certa squadra di carcerati a cui piace vincere facile?



A che pro lasciare fuori il Milan, squadra che per blasone è seconda solo al Real?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (6 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A che pro lasciare fuori il Milan, squadra che per blasone è seconda solo al Real?



Il Milan di nuovo forte sarebbe una ciliegina sulla torta, ma la torta c'è comunque già, ed è anche molto ricca e fruttuosa; perchè per un Milan, un Inter ed un Ajax che scompaiono dal calcio che conta, entrano i nuovi ricchi, i parvenue, come City, PSG e Chelsea.....quindi il carrozzone va comunque avanti alla grande, senza sconquassi, anzi....la Champions non è mai stata più ricca di adesso, sia a livello di soldi che girano sia come vendibilità e visibilità del prodotto. Certo, se ritornassero in auge anche le nobili decadute sarebbe ancora meglio, ma in generale all'UEFA va comunque già benone così.


----------



## Manue (6 Gennaio 2019)

Boh,
a me se smaschereremo la UEFA, 
se Singer vincerà la battaglia, se salteranno teste ecc ecc non frega niente. 
Sono 5 e passa anni che siamo dei fantasmi in Italia, navighiamo nella parte disonorevole della classifica e l’unica cosa che voglio è tornare competitivo, a vedere gli altri uscire con la testa bassa da San Siro, non sempre noi. 
Lo voglio fare subito, no dopo lo scontro Singer/Uefa e che se anche va bene chissà quando cambierebbero le regole. 

Per me conta il rettangolo verde


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A che pro lasciare fuori il Milan, squadra che per blasone è seconda solo al Real?



così la juve almeno in italia vince facile altri 20 anni


----------

